# GTX 580



## BRN (Nov 9, 2012)

Bought and installed an NVidia GTX 580, replacing an ATI Radeon. Cleared out the ATI "Catalyst Control Center" and the card's associated drivers, updated NVidia drivers, everything's fine and dandy.

Except my computer shuts down a couple of seconds after loading a Source game. 

It'll run briefly, it's perfectly compatible and the graphics seem fine, leading me to believe it was either a power or thermal issue.

However, my PSU is a 850W, delivering 36A across the 12V cable, and I've extensively monitored the temperature changes in my computer and noticed that nothing spikes either in the CPU or GPU. I've got two internal fans running, liquid cooling on the CPU, and the GTX 580 comes with a heatsink and two fans. Airflow in my computer isn't bad.


I'm utterly lost. Drivers check out, temperatures are acceptable, my PSU can handle the load - but my computer insists on simply shutting off power to itself whenever I put a load on it. Can anyone suggest an issue to fix?


----------



## BRN (Nov 9, 2012)

DxDiag


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 9, 2012)

Welcome in my world of odd and unfixable issues.  I'm starting to think it's just the NVIDIA brand that's cursed with shittiness.


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 10, 2012)

Wait so it's ok on all other games except for source games?

Hang on, just looked through your DxDiag (Under display devices [under the nvidia gtx 580]):
_
 Driver Date/Size: 11/9/2010 18:11:00, 12789352 bytes_

That's old, it looks like the drivers didn't install properly. Or you just installed old ones (unless it's talking about some other driver). Have you used an nvidia card before? Kinda strange when I put your computer specs into nvidia driver search and it came up with the latest drivers (latest one was out 10th of October, 2012).







Try uninstalling all nvidia drivers and start from scratch, restart, then install the latest ones from here - http://www.geforce.co.uk/drivers and use the manual search.

If that doesn't work I don't know what to do.

p.s How old is that PSU? Some old, higher voltage PSUs have trouble with newer cards.


----------



## BRN (Nov 10, 2012)

Raptros said:


> Wait so it's ok on all other games except for source games?
> 
> Hang on, just looked through your DxDiag (Under display devices [under the nvidia gtx 580]):
> _
> ...


 Sorry, that DxDiag is from yesterday, but I completely forgot to update it. The new one is here, including the updated drivers.

Mm, neither Source games or Borderlands 2 have worked, and since each  time I load a game up my computer shuts down, I've rather run out of patience to test more games.

I'll try uninstalling all drivers and reinstalling them, just in case!

I've had my PSU for about two years; it's a "WinPower Plus". 

Also, I just ran my CPU at 100% for two hours, and then watched an hour long DVD, and neither caused a crash or shutdown. This worries me.


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 10, 2012)

SIX said:


> Sorry, that DxDiag is from yesterday, but I completely forgot to update it. The new one is here, including the updated drivers.
> 
> Mm, neither Source games or Borderlands 2 have worked, and since each  time I load a game up my computer shuts down, I've rather run out of patience to test more games.
> 
> ...


Just looked at that PSU on amazon, and the reviews aren't great...



> i didnt buy this psu from amazon so in no way dose this reflect on amazons point but this power supply nearly fried my entire pc and im just giving a warning genarely giving you guys a heads up *if you are a gamer and looking for a 850+ power supply (THEN THIS ONE IS NOT FOR YOU)* I believe the previous commentor was being rather genorus with his rating this psu is really awful





> i got this power unit for my pc but it did'nt work i have since got reviews from the internet and a few find this power unit not very good it *dos not have the amps or power even though it has 850watts* thats why i bought it but i gave mine away it most likely power a less powerful pc but it was no good for mine i was disapointed.



http://www.amazon.co.uk/Winpower-Plus-850w-Power-Supply/dp/B004P9UDA4

That's your issue, the PSU doesn't give out enough amps for higher end graphics cards. Solution? New PSU......

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Powercool-850W-Quad-V2-2-Efficiency/dp/B00647M59C/ref=pd_cp_computers_2 Should be looking at something like this, has all 12V rails needed for high end graphics cards and has power for SLI (if needed). (Some users report the 4v CPU power supplies have different voltages but look exactly the same, something to look out for if your PC won't boot.)


----------



## BRN (Nov 10, 2012)

I just updated my drivers, but the crash still happens.

However, I was able to play Quake apparently indefinitely at over 1000FPS... The problem must be to do with load, and of it's not thermal, the only thing left for me to say is that you must be on the right track, given reviews like that!

Perhaps it was time to update anyway. :3 I'll just go ahead and order one of those. I really appreciate the help!


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 10, 2012)

SIX said:


> I just updated my drivers, but the crash still happens.
> 
> However, I was able to play Quake apparently indefinitely at over 1000FPS... The problem must be to do with load, and of it's not thermal, the only thing left for me to say is that you must be on the right track, given reviews like that!
> 
> Perhaps it was time to update anyway. :3 I'll just go ahead and order one of those. I really appreciate the help!


Yeah, a 580 needs about 244W when taking full punishment. Some PSUs (not saying the cheap ones, but... well.. yeah, the cheap ones) have enough Watt, but can't deliver the needed Volts. Yet in my experience, in that case the card's "3d-part" wouldn't initialize at all. The evga website also says that there is a minimum 42 amps on the 12 volt rail (yours has 36).

I had a look over at the steam forums and some others abut this (gtx 580 shutdown) and it either was a temperature issue, RAM, or the PSU issue I stated. Since you said that the temps were fine, and your RAM is enough (8GB), it's most likely the PSU.

Hold your horses on buying the PSU I reccomended, it may have the same issue lol, this one shall do - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Corsair-TX8...Bronze/dp/B004O0P9XK/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## shteev (Nov 10, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> Welcome in my world of odd and unfixable issues.  I'm starting to think it's just the NVIDIA brand that's cursed with shittiness.



Both Nvidia and AMD have their problems. I, for one, can say that the Nvidia graphics card in my desktop and the AMD chipset in my laptop both run fine.

Don't post that crap, it doesn't help the situation.

Six, as Raptros suggested, go for a Corsair power supply. They're always quality. That or an equivalent Silverstone. That's another good brand.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 10, 2012)

Yeah, the WinPower Plus is probably only a 600W max overall from what I've read (not surprised); I can't find much info on these guys at all except that they seem to mostly be found in the UK. I can't even find the voltage breakdown, though I have determined that it's running quad-rail 12V. One blurry image I've found of the supply seems to suggest that each rail has a 20 amp capacity, which is spot-on what the GTX 580 requires. Considering that the numbers WinPower slaps onto their supplies are probably not correct under any realistic circumstances, this is probably why it's bombing out.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 10, 2012)

I just tried an NZXT and have to say I was happy with it. Was given to me for review.


----------



## BRN (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks, guys! I'll buy one tomorrow and share the results.


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 10, 2012)

Runefox said:


> Yeah, the WinPower Plus is probably only a 600W max overall from what I've read (not surprised); I can't find much info on these guys at all except that they seem to mostly be found in the UK. I can't even find the voltage breakdown, though I have determined that it's running quad-rail 12V. One blurry image I've found of the supply seems to suggest that each rail has a 20 amp capacity, which is spot-on what the GTX 580 requires. Considering that the numbers WinPower slaps onto their supplies are probably not correct under any realistic circumstances, this is probably why it's bombing out.


Considering the reviews I linked from amazon of his PSU I wouldn't be surprised if WinPower were lying, they are also a small company I think, as I've never heard of them before.

Or the OP has other stuff using some of those 12V rails.

Or you could have just misread the cables


----------



## Lobar (Nov 11, 2012)

Nope, it's a shit PSU, and googling shows many people with the same issue.  Don't cheap out on your PSUs, folks.

My suggestion for the OP: Corsair TX650


----------



## BRN (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm back, with the Cougar 1000CM 1000W. 

It works like a fucking charm, and this graphics card is beautiful. 

I really appreciate the help, guys.


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 11, 2012)

SIX said:


> I'm back, with the Cougar 1000CM 1000W.
> 
> It works like a fucking charm, and this graphics card is beautiful.
> 
> I really appreciate the help, guys.


No problem! Good to hear that it's fixed now!


----------



## Lobar (Nov 11, 2012)

SIX said:


> I'm back, with the Cougar 1000CM 1000W.
> 
> It works like a fucking charm, and this graphics card is beautiful.
> 
> I really appreciate the help, guys.



Absolutely overkill, but you shouldn't have any more issues.  You should be able to SLI _three_ GTX 580s with that PSU.


----------



## BRN (Nov 11, 2012)

Lobar said:


> Absolutely overkill, but you shouldn't have any more issues.  You should be able to SLI _three_ GTX 580s with that PSU.


It's also impossibly quiet. I've been playing Skyrim on Ultra at over 90FPS, and neither my GPU nor PSU have made a sound.

I'm ecstatic. My wallet isn't, but both the Cougar and GTX 580 have a billion stars from me.


----------

